# What Bi-pod do I buy??



## OutdoorsFan (Jan 17, 2008)

1st year Coyote hunter would like some advice on what Bi-pod to buy?? Also what size should I go with?? The Bi-pod will go on a TIKKA T3 light in a 22-250 that I just bought. I'm 5-9 200 lbs. Thanks Everyone


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

I suggest going with shooting stix instead, like the PredatorStix (sp?) or Stoney Point Steady Stix. They are much easier to use on uneven ground.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

depends on what you plan on doing with it. Are you going to be sitting at each stand or laying prone? If you're going to be sitting I'd go with a longer version of the Harris with a pivoting top. If you're looking at laying prone all the time get the shorter ones, also in Harris and Pivoting.

I wouldn't get a knock off brand, just buy the Harris and you'll be money ahead. I've seen a few of the Harris knock offs that have broken.

I'd get the 9-13 for prone and depending on if your doing a lot of sitting and laying prone pick up the in between size 13-23. Go with the notched legs also, it's much easier. Sitting, i'd stick with the 13.5-23 or the 13.5-27 depending on your stature.

good luck.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Id go with a bipod with a pivoting top. Much more stable than sticks, and if you get the right length more versatile. If you need sticks, you can make a pair pretty easily or pick up a cheap pair later.

I made a pair out of a couple old aluminum arrows that work quite well for the rare occasion I need sticks instead of a bipod.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree Harris bi-pod. Don't buy anything else. There is a reason they cost so much. I also agree with the pivot top. Only you can decide which lentgh, I usually sit on the ground, rest against a tree. harris makes one with 3 section legs that works real well


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Go with a Harris 25S it will take care of the prone position and sitting position. Spend the extra money and have it done with. By the time you buy two beause they broke, you could of bought a Harris. Some guys prefer shooting sticks and they work as well but i dont know much about them for i use a bi-pod.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I will speak from experience: Buy Harris!

I have a Shooter's Ridge pivoting bipod which worked awesome until the pin that locks the leg out fell out. I did fix it with a pen spring from a Bic pen, a piece of plastic that I wittled out of one of my son's toys (to make the pin), and some Duct Tape. It has worked like that fine for the last year. The only reason I still keep it is I am kind of proud of my tinkering work to fix it! LOL

Next time I'll spend the extra money!


----------



## Mylabsdad (Oct 5, 2007)

I have used most on the market, I now own several variations of the Harris, and a half dozen Versa-pod units. I personally prefer the Versa-pod over all others on the market.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Mylabsdad said:


> I have used most on the market, I now own several variations of the Harris, and a half dozen Versa-pod units. I personally prefer the Versa-pod over all others on the market.


you are the first person I have heard take the versa pod over the harris.

the versa pod seemed to be kind of flimsy. The harris is the ticket.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

Actually I also prefer the versa-pod and most of the coyote hunters I hunt with switched from Harris to Versa-pod. I sold all my Harris and switched over 100%. The ability to swap very quickly between rifles or different types of versa-pods with no tools in about 2 seconds is very nice. Depending on the terrain, I usually have the short ones on and if I get to the setup and want to sit, I just simply pop off the short and put on the sitting ones. Shooting sticks can be nice but I prefer bipods personally. There is more play in the versa-pod which some may think is bad but when you need to stay with a coyote, you don't need to do the bipod jump method.

If I was benchrench shooting, I would also go with Harris but not for all the different in-field situations I shoot. Just my .02


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

You don't need any tools for the Harris bi-pods either kirsch. If you have an older one, just order the center finger knob to replace the old one. I still have a couple of the old ones without updating. I alway have a coin or something to loosen the center bolt.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

As you can see, I haven't used a Harris in the last few years and it is possible those saying versa-pods are too flimsy maybe as well as they have posi-lock options on theirs as well so the new ones are much more sturdy. Thanks for the info longshot as once I switched, I have not even looked at Harris again so glad you commented.


----------



## rcm243 (Jan 8, 2009)

I`ve got 2versa pods that I`ve used for 12 years, never had a problem, but since I sit and lean up against a tree they weren`t long enough, I`m 5-10.
I had some 1/2 inch round aluminum rod and I drilled it so it would fit over the 3/8 in. legs and put the original roll pins back thru and put the rubber feet on the extensions and it works perfectly. rcm243


----------



## Crazycowboy (Oct 31, 2009)

Why not save some money and build a bi-fur-pod??? http://varmintal.com/abifu.htm Looks like a good setup to me...and cheap...which I really like. I normally don't use a bipod at all...but I'm actually thinking about making one myself.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

kirsch said:


> Actually I also prefer the versa-pod and most of the coyote hunters I hunt with switched from Harris to Versa-pod. I sold all my Harris and switched over 100%. The ability to swap very quickly between rifles or different types of versa-pods with no tools in about 2 seconds is very nice. Depending on the terrain, I usually have the short ones on and if I get to the setup and want to sit, I just simply pop off the short and put on the sitting ones. Shooting sticks can be nice but I prefer bipods personally. There is more play in the versa-pod which some may think is bad but when you need to stay with a coyote, you don't need to do the bipod jump method.
> 
> If I was benchrench shooting, I would also go with Harris but not for all the different in-field situations I shoot. Just my .02


I was concerned about the play in the versa pod as far as shot accuracy goes. With all that play I am not convinced that it is good for longer shots. That is why I think they are flimsy. Maybe not a bad product but not as solid as a harris.


----------



## Mylabsdad (Oct 5, 2007)

I have shot 1-hole 3 shot groups on several occasions with a Versa-Pod, and a rear Mono-Pod. With this combination I no longer pull the shooting bags out of the closet, so stability is not a problem with the Versa. I have yet to have a mechanical problem with the Versa. I have been known to be very hard on my gear. The ability to go from 6" legs to 27" legs is great, and also the fact than you change legs with heavy gloves on in seconds is a plus. I think you can buy the adapter for around $15.00, so that is also a good selling point for the Versa over the Harris.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

p.s. midway usa has a sale on their harris bipods


----------

